# Post your Omega Longbow



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

That's all right never hurts to see new Omega pictures


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Top one Omega original bottom is the Omega Imperial.


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

Here you go boss man, better than a picture!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My fiancée will be helping me update almost all of the pictures on the website after July, I promise 

She's a lot more tech-savy than I am!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Kegan, you must be more tech savy than you think. You managed to figure out how to make the e with the little apostrophe on top.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I remember that video. Really what sold me to get my first Omega. Again, great video review!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Kegan, you must be more tech savy than you think. You managed to figure out how to make the e with the little apostrophe on top.


No, she turned autocorrect on on the new computer:lol:


----------



## RobinHood1990 (May 8, 2012)

What type of wood is the bow made out of Kegan? They look awesome. When I get a longbow in the future it will be hard to pass an Omega up.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Omega original 45#@28 and Omega delta 48#@ 28


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 15, 2013)

Omega Delta Take Down 45#:



Omega Delta Ziricote Riser:



It doesn't look like I got a pic of the Ziricote Delta strung with the 55# limbs, gotta fix that!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

RobinHood1990 said:


> What type of wood is the bow made out of Kegan? They look awesome. When I get a longbow in the future it will be hard to pass an Omega up.


The limbs are hickory and the riser is laminated oak. Inexpensive and indestructible


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

great looking bows, i will have me a omega longbow in the future


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there a performance difference between the takedown and the original? They are all gorgeous bows man... trying to figure out which one I want.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess I will have to post ALL of my Omegas on this thread, lol! I will have to do that later, though. Delta, Originals, Imperial and whatever else I got.


----------



## JDJackson (Jan 20, 2013)

I currently have an unfinished Imperial on order, which should be delivered in a few very long weeks. My excitement builds, as each day passes! I will post pics once it is delivered, along with pics after I finish the uh, finish. :shade:


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

After the Omega Imperial One Design is a huge success, an Omega Open Division can be started?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

patrick2cents said:


> Is there a performance difference between the takedown and the original? They are all gorgeous bows man... trying to figure out which one I want.


Speed wise, both the Delta and the Original will shoot a 10 gpp arrow at 28" draw over 180 fps, so you wouldn't see a performance difference. The Delta is smoother though, with less handshock and better stability, but that's to be expected with a larger, more deflexed riser.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Great bows. I hope and pray he builds a ILF Riser. I would be all in.


----------



## bjaurelio (Apr 30, 2014)

Bumping this thread so I have more pictures to look at while I wait for my Imperial on order. It's going to be a hard wait until the time I finally receive it.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

bjaurelio said:


> Bumping this thread so I have more pictures to look at while I wait for my Imperial on order. It's going to be a hard wait until the time I finally receive it.


Glad you did so- it's nice going back through all the photos.

What is the most noticeable difference between shooting an original and an imperial?

Knowing what I know now it would have been nice to get an Omega built to my specs.

Kegan- what length bow do you shoot? I think you also have a pretty long draw length...

BM


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

For me the Omega was more harsh but still fun to shoot. The Imperial is butter smooth and a pure joy for me to shoot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Arron said:


> View attachment 1987602
> 
> View attachment 1987603
> 
> ...


What stain is on the imperial Aaron?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Its red mahogany on the Imperial. My Omega I finished myself and that was a cabernet stain.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)




----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That is a beauty!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## bjaurelio (Apr 30, 2014)

great pictures showing the new look of the imperial with the fiberglass running through the handle and the new flat grip.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Aronnax said:


> Glad you did so- it's nice going back through all the photos.
> 
> What is the most noticeable difference between shooting an original and an imperial?
> 
> ...


I shoot prefer either a 64" or a 66" for my 31" draw. I have my 66" Imperial that I shot at Worlds and a set of 66" limbs on my Delta, although it I had any time I'd be tempted to build a set of 64" for hunting season.

That's if I had any time:lol:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Kegan,

Have you shot a bow longer than 66 inches -- much? I am wondering what you prefer about 66 inch bows over longer bows considering your longer draw length. I am a long draw archer from the target side and prefer 70 inch longbows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Kegan,
> 
> Have you shot a bow longer than 66 inches -- much? I am wondering what you prefer about 66 inch bows over longer bows considering your longer draw length. I am a long draw archer from the target side and prefer 70 inch longbows.


I shot a 68" early model Imperial for a while, but didn't care for it. I haven't shot any other longer bows though, no.


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

kegan said:


> I shoot prefer either a 64" or a 66" for my 31" draw. I have my 66" Imperial that I shot at Worlds and a set of 66" limbs on my Delta, although it I had any time I'd be tempted to build a set of 64" for hunting season.
> 
> That's if I had any time:lol:


Have you ever plotted draw/force curves for any of your bows? I would be interested in seeing how limb length effects the shape of the curve past 28". I recently did my Black Forest long bow (64"), albeit a bit crudely, and found that it starts building at 3lb/in past 28".

It seems all bows start out with a digressive curve. They build force pretty quick, then fall off and flatten out to a lower rate for a bit, and then at some point around 28" become progressive again. 

I would imagine shorter limbs build force more aggressively sooner, and longer limbs would stay flatter longer. I wonder how subtle or radical a change from say a 64" to a 66" is.

BM


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

grantmac said:


>


What wood is that riser? It does not look like oak... 

BM


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The riser is Ipe. I wanted the mass and stiffness, plus I just dislike the look of oak. Overall I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.

-Grant


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

grantmac said:


> The riser is Ipe. I wanted the mass and stiffness, plus I just dislike the look of oak. Overall I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> -Grant


It's beautiful. I'm also not a huge fan of oak. I much prefer walnut as far the more "ordinary" woods go. There are plenty of exotics that I also like, six in one hand, half dozen in the other. 

How is that flat spot on the grip supposed to help your, uh, grip, on the bow?

BM


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ipe looks great. Not a huge fan oak, very blah


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Aronnax said:


> It's beautiful. I'm also not a huge fan of oak. I much prefer walnut as far the more "ordinary" woods go. There are plenty of exotics that I also like, six in one hand, half dozen in the other.
> 
> How is that flat spot on the grip supposed to help your, uh, grip, on the bow?
> 
> BM


Ipe is cheap and available locally, so I sent Kegan the piece. Grand total with shipping was <$30 so I consider that money well spend.

The flat grip is similar to the low Jager grip on my ILF risers. It is very consistent and comfortable.

-Grant


----------

